# My size 6 Revelate/Surly Frame Bag Review.... Get this one before you get any other



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Surly Size 6 bag works great on my small ogre....


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I have one of those too for my medium size Troll. Not overly impressed, one of the teeth on the main zipper broke, so now I have to be extra carefull not to break another.
Also in wet weather the thing is a freaking sponge anything inside gets completely soaked.
I will soon replace it with a Rogue Panda roll top frame bag.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Jake January said:


> I have one of those too for my medium size Troll. Not overly impressed, one of the teeth on the main zipper broke, so now I have to be extra carefull not to break another.
> Also in wet weather the thing is a freaking sponge anything inside gets completely soaked.
> I will soon replace it with a Rogue Panda roll top frame bag.


Wow. Unless there is quality control issues, I would guess perhaps you have a copy? I have heavily used mine for at least 12000km and the zipper is awesome. I am in non-stop torrential rain. You can check my videos. Things are nice and dry inside.

The sipper on mine is bullet proof. I seriously am shocked to hear your response. I have the complete opposite experience....


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Hahaha! 
What makes you think anyone would go to the trouble of making a copy of low volume item like a Surly Revelate frame bag?

FYI, my frame bag is identical to yours. 
Perhaps there was a minor defect in the zipper, who knows.
But between the zipper breaking and and the very poor water shedding characteristics this product get a thumbs down from me.
I you are saying your gear stays dry in non stop torrential rain, sure I believe you as long as you were under a roof somewhere! 
I have a few other Revelate products which are ok, like the Viracha seat bag.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Jake January said:


> Hahaha!
> What makes you think anyone would go to the trouble of making a copy of low volume item like a Surly Revelate frame bag?


Where I am at I would not be surprised to see a copy of anything.



Jake January said:


> FYI, my frame bag is identical to yours.
> Perhaps there was a minor defect in the zipper, who knows.
> But between the zipper breaking and and the very poor water shedding characteristics this product get a thumbs down from me.


PErhaps its a QC issue? Or different materials used for production?



Jake January said:


> I you are saying your gear stays dry in non stop torrential rain, sure I believe you as long as you were under a roof somewhere!
> I have a few other Revelate products which are ok, like the Viracha seat bag.


I get nothing from lying... I trust me rather you want to or not. I guess a good 30% of my rides are in the rain from hundreds of hours of videos on youtube... check them out or not...

As I said I also have waterproof pannier bags on the rear for really dry stuff... but for battery packs and other gear..... I can positively tell you things stay pretty dry in there.

No issues for me.Im usually pretty hard on my stuff FWIW.


----------

